# FREE POSA classes scheduled



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

POSA has added the following classes to its training schedule. To register for any of them, just email Ralph Mroz at: [email protected]

Details will be emailed to those who register prior to the class.

Empty Hand Against A Knife, April 27, Westminster PD, 10am-1pm, Free

This course develops the A.C.D.C. counter-knife system - the realistic, systematic knowledge that you need when you are unarmed or there is no time to draw your weapon.

In this class you will learn: 
- Knife defense fallacies that will get you killed on the street 
- Which knife assaults are defeatable, and which are not 
- Why, within their range, knives are more deadly than guns 
- The unique A.C.D.C. system for dealing with most knife attacks

Lasershot Simulation Systems Demo, May 17, Westminster PD, 10am-1pm, Free

Lasershot makes a series of advanced laser and live-fire simulators. This demonstration will provide an overview of the system, to include both it's advanced hardware, weapons, and software capabilities. You will have the opportunity to shoot it. For more information on the system, visit: www.lawenforcement.lasershot.com/index.php

Emergency Empty Hands Tactics, May 31, Westminster PD, 10am-2pm, Free

All too often an officer must rely on his/her empty hand skills for self-preservation despite the fact that they are armed with more potent weapons. This is because in a spontaneous, close quarter attack, there is often simply no time to access any weapon whatsoever. This program is designed for these extreme emergency situations - it goes beyond the control holds taught in the academy.


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> This course develops the A.C.D.C. counter-knife system


Sorry...I had to! :rock: :rock: :lol:


----------

